# '08 Bud Light King Tournament Dates



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have the dates? Trying to schedule vacation. Sent mail to pensacolakingmack.com but haven't hreard back yet.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

June 21 & 22!


----------



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Chris


----------

